# ok....who's the wise guy?



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Someone better fess up as to who sent this! This just gives me another exuse to try another Serie V! :ss


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

boonedoggle said:


> Someone better fess up as to who sent this! This just gives me another exuse to try another Serie V! :ss


If you're complaning, I could provide my address and relieve you of such a burden. :ss


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Nice little hit there, my friend. You have to be so careful what you say around here... always somebody listening. (It wasn't me... not taking credit. Just once again impressed with the BOTL/SOTLs around here.) :ss


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Looks like you have been mystery slammed. :ss

Nice one, whoever did it.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

I like those they are great, especially since you dont know who did it


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Nice Job Mystery Bomber! :tu


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

wasnt me....mine hasnt left yet....:r

enjoy tho


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

i'll bet papajohn couldn't have you smearing the good name of Oliva


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

jmcrawf1 said:


> i'll bet papajohn couldn't have you smearing the good name of Oliva


The usual suspect when Oliva is involved... :ss


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

Those Oliva Vs are delicious. Just finished my first one at Blue Havana II.


----------



## field (May 28, 2007)

Nice mystery hit! Great smokes!
:ss


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Great hit from a very generous member.
:tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Hmmm,I wonder...


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Darrell said:


> If you're complaning, I could provide my address and relieve you of such a burden. :ss


10,001. :hn


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

pnoon said:


> 10,001. :hn


:r:r:r


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

Sweet little hit Boon! enjoy!


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

you could have been assassinated.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Did I hear someone mention Oliva "V"?

Ummmm....Olivaaaaaaa:tu


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Gotta love a mystery!! Great hit!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

pnoon said:


> 10,001. :hn





jmcrawf1 said:


> :r:r:r


and the usual canned laughter.


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

Nice Bomb hit anyway.


----------



## dawgboy (Sep 20, 2006)

good hit who ever did it!


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

If I were you, I'd get rid of those right away.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
One puff at a time. :ss


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> Did I hear someone mention Oliva "V"?
> 
> Ummmm....Olivaaaaaaa:tu


HAHAHA! I should have known, you bastage! Thanks for the smokes. I promise I will give the Vs another chance...especially the smaller vitolas


----------



## gefell (Jun 6, 2007)

Nice hit congrats :tu


----------

